# Styrofoam under Fish Tanks?



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello everyone.

Thought that I would start this thread in the beginners section as I am not sure if it is necessary to put a piece of Styrofoam under modern manufactured tanks or not?.

I have one of the shop bought tanks that holds 37 gallons 30”x 12”x 24” , it has a plastic rim/trim around it and the tempered glass bottom is floating about ½” from the bottom of the trim.

I did a web search about this subject last night and some people are saying that tank manufacturers will not warrant their tanks if you put a piece of foam underneath it, as they are designed to sit on the plastic trim?.

Would like to hear what the GTAA’s forum users view’s are on this subject, as I am in the middle of building a tank stand and need a bit of advice so that I can make my mind up about how to build the top.

Cheer’s…PanzerFodder…


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The major thing you have to be concerned with is that you get the tank as level as possible. If the tank is out more than 1/4 of an inch you could experience issues, like tank springing a leak because of the stress caused.

I have had tanks with Styrofoam under the the tank and ones without and have not had issues. 

Must be level


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

I only use styrofoam on tanks that don't have the unibody trim where the tank's trim in made from thin black 90 degree angle siliconed to the tank bottom as in most custom tanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Styro will make up for minor discrepencies in flatness on a stand. I have it under most of my tanks. I know people who have it under every tank. I think it is a good idea.


----------



## deuces (Oct 11, 2010)

I think as long as the foam is used to cover minor irregularities it's ok. I use one as well for my tank. 

The only negative's I've heard is if you have an aquarium with a trim and you use a very thick pad (say an inch thick). The foam will eventually compress except for the foam sitting directly underneath the glass thus causing pressure onto the glass. But like i said, that's only if your foam is crazy thick.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I would have to disagree with how much it settles. I have a 35 on white foam and there is barely an impression in it from the tank trim. I had a 15 set up for P. flavus, stacked with rock to the top. That tank I set the styro so it supported the tank bottom rather than the trim. If rocks fell it would be less likely to break, and the weight was carried by the stand not the tank bottom.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive used foam on big tanks with lots of rocks but if your not putting in a lot of rock I dont think you really need it. ps if your doing something like Africans with lots of rock eggcrate is also handy for the bottom of your tank. That way It does not get scratched and if a rock falls there is less chance the tank will crack.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Just be aware that there are difference types of foam. Use the ones that are for house insulation. Not the crappy soft ones that comes with appliance boxes. I've used both kind and almost all of my tanks has a foam underneath. The crappy soft ones deform easily and that is where you will get your pressure problems.
As for thinkness, that depends on the size of your tank. Never go over 1" thick.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I've used both the pink and the white foam insulation that you find at HD and I find that the pink is too dense. I prefer the white as there's more give. I know most people generally use pink though.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Would my biocube need styrofoam under it? I've levelled the stand, using cardboard under the uneven legs


P.S. I am unimpressed with the craftsmanship of the biocube stand. my doors dont even fit right. and ive spent a while trying to adjust them too!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

PACMAN said:


> Would my biocube need styrofoam under it? I've levelled the stand, using cardboard under the uneven legs
> 
> P.S. I am unimpressed with the craftsmanship of the biocube stand. my doors dont even fit right. and ive spent a while trying to adjust them too!


If your doors don't fit right, has the stand maintained it's squareness, after the shimmimg? I wouldn't trust cardboard as shim material for a tank stand.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

BillD said:


> If your doors don't fit right, has the stand maintained it's squareness, after the shimmimg? I wouldn't trust cardboard as shim material for a tank stand.


the doors were off right the second i built the stand. I dunno. im going to play around with it again tonight before the h20 goes in.

what would you prefer to use as a shim?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

PACMAN said:


> the doors were off right the second i built the stand. I dunno. im going to play around with it again tonight before the h20 goes in.
> 
> what would you prefer to use as a shim?


Home depot sells wooden shims. They come in a big bundle. I forgot what I paid for it but they do the job.

If you wanted some, I could give you a couple. It's at my parent's place in Mississauga though.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> Home depot sells wooden shims. They come in a big bundle. I forgot what I paid for it but they do the job.
> 
> If you wanted some, I could give you a couple. It's at my parent's place in Mississauga though.


thank you for the offer. I think my uncle has some lying around that I can steal though


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

gucci17 said:


> I've used both the pink and the white foam insulation that you find at HD and I find that the pink is too dense. I prefer the white as there's more give. I know most people generally use pink though.


When I got my tank made the builder recommended the use of the denser foam. I didnt like the pink styrofoam from Home Depot, so I got the same thing in blue from Rona.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

PACMAN said:


> thank you for the offer. I think my uncle has some lying around that I can steal though


I just use loonies to shin. It's about the same price except that I don't have to pay for anything.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

goffebeans said:


> When I got my tank made the builder recommended the use of the denser foam. I didnt like the pink styrofoam from Home Depot, so I got the same thing in blue from Rona.


Yes I've heard of some people using the blue type as well but I always thought that we were trying to get away from really hard foam. I guess it's just another one of those things that are a matter of preference.



Zebrapl3co said:


> I just use loonies to shin. It's about the same price except that I don't have to pay for anything.


I prefer wood shims because of the gradual incline/decline whichever it is.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I just use loonies to shin. It's about the same price except that I don't have to pay for anything.


hahaha


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

I put foam under my big tank (300g) it has no trim. the rest I tend to put some sort of foam but only for insulation reasons.


----------

